# Tegu Eating Like A Pig And Growing Big Time!



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I've had this little buggar for three years now and he's hibernated for half that time. During the winter months, I never see him. He beds down in the cypress mulch out of my sight. Around May, he wakes up with a vengeance! This summer especially he has a voracious appettite and has been gaining length and weight rapidly. 
I love how he recognizes me and follows along in his 125g tank. He's a total whackjob at feeding time but settles down when handled.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

more pics

Sorry! I had more photos but can't find them. This stupid system gives me a headache!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

hes looking fantastic


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

there is a Tegu in the local pet store thats atleast 3 feet long . always sleeping though


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Us And Them said:


> there is a Tegu in the local pet store thats atleast 3 feet long . always sleeping though


Yeah, there is a local reptile store by me that has a 3 foot obese Argentine that I've never seen awake and he looks like crap! Always bone dry with faded colors. I won't let mine get this way.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I will see him in September when I roll back into town


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice Tegu bro what do feed him?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I will see him in September when I roll back into town


I'll have Heinekens waiting!



> Nice Tegu bro what do feed him?


Thanks! Primarily eggs and frozen rats.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Yeah , thats exactly how the one in my pet shop looks , sad. and i've never seen it move . But , than again I didn't know they hibernate for such a long time.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Us And Them said:


> Yeah , thats exactly how the one in my pet shop looks , sad. and i've never seen it move . But , than again I didn't know they hibernate for such a long time.


Only the Argentines hibernate. Columbians don't. It is possible to keep an Argentine from hibernating, though! The Columbians are usually the low priced tegus you see at PetWorld or other chain store shops. They are usually always aggressive despite frequent handling and grow about half the size of the Argentine. My overzealous buddy did give me a good chomp on my finger last night wich drew blood.


----------

